# AA Avalanche 12 as HT sub?



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

Anyone have the specs on the AVA 12s? I want to build a HT setup for it, since its just sitting around. 

What is the recommended airspace for sealed/vented setups in home audio?

Thanks,


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

2 15" AA Avalanche subs for sale - Home Theater Forum


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

brownmoses said:


> 2 15" AA Avalanche subs for sale - Home Theater Forum


who said I was looking to buy more subs?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't remember the specs anymore offhand...you'll probably have to google them or go to whatever forum is now carrying AA gear...

I'm going to use at least one Atlas12 (first one sold in fact) in my HT when I get some time to build the enclosure...I do remember the Ava was a little bottom heavy so it ought to do extremely well as a HT sub...

Found this after a few minutes:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1090099

One ported sub setup (cf/tuning freq) and t/s parameters further down....


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

NVM found the specs:

Avalanche 12:
Qts - .358
Qms - 4.36
Qes - .39
Vas - 80 Liters
Fs - 23 Hz
Re - 2.8 ohms
Znom - 4 ohms
Le - 2.4 (not sure) mH
Mms - 197 g
Xmax - 27mm
800 Watts Rms
Sd - 480 sq.cm / 74.4 square inches.

If I want to get the flatest response below 60Hz what box should I make?

I have no idea of the displacement volume of these drivers.


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

it want being posted to offer you more subs but i understand why it looked that way. i googled AA avalanche and found a bunch of hits. i thought i linked to the google search...lol


----------



## 92blacktt (Dec 18, 2008)

brownmoses said:


> it want being posted to offer you more subs but i understand why it looked that way. i googled AA avalanche and found a bunch of hits. i thought i linked to the google search...lol


ah ic, no worries


----------

